# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  "Αναβοσβηνει" το παραθυρος της σύνδεσης..

## nickolas2005

Μια φιλη μου ανεφερε ενα προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζει και δεν μπορεσα να το εξηγησω...Απο οτι μου ειπε τον τελευταιο καιρο δεν μπορει να συνδεθει στο ιντερνετ (μπαινει με pstn) γιατι οταν ανοιγει το εικονιδιο της συνδεσης για να πατησει κληση το παραθυρο της συνδεσης ανοιγει και εξαφανιζεται αμεσως! Δοκιμασε να ξανακανει νεα συνδεση αλλα παλι τα ιδια...

Τι μπορει να συμβαινει? Θα μπορεσουμε να την βοηθησουμε?

----------


## nnn

Έχει ελέγξει το pc για ζωύφια ?

----------


## nickolas2005

Δεν νομιζω να το εχει κανει...Μπορει να συμβαινει τιποτα τετοιο?

----------


## nnn

Ίσως ας το ψάξει.

----------


## sakis_the_fraud

ενα σκαναρισμα θα μας πει!

----------

